# Händler mit Postmountfräse



## Pedro_Pedali (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, Überschrift ist eigentlich schon das Thema...

Ich suche im Umkreis von Neunkirchen einen Fahrradhändler mit einer Postmountfräse da die Postmounts an meiner RockShox-Reba sehr schief sind, mit sicherheit 20° oder mehr...

Wenn jemand einen Laden kennt der gegen Entgeld sowas zu beheben vermag bitte hier posten 

LG: Pedro


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Dezember 2012)

Die Bohrung ist gerade? Mit ein bisschen geschick kannst du das auch mit der Feile machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (13. Dezember 2012)

HallO!

sorry, aber wenn ich deine Fotos schaue, kommt mir die Montage deine Vorderradbremse auch seltsam vor. 
Oder täusche ich mich da???


----------



## Tshikey (13. Dezember 2012)

... könnte es vielleicht auch am Adapter liegen?


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Dezember 2012)

War gestern wieder bei dem Herrn wo ich das Rad gekauft hab.

Wir haben alles nochmal angeschaut und der geht hin, dreht lose, ich zieh die Bremse, er korrigiert kurz am Sattel, dreht fest und die ist schleiffrei...

Man kam ich mir doof vor 

Die Bremse ist auf den Bildern korrekt montiert, ist ne 180er Scheibe...

Seit gestern hab ich allerdings die 180er Scheibe hinten und vorne eine 203 mm Scheibe.

Habs nach ein paar Versuchen dann auch geschafft diese schleiffrei einzustellen.

Was mich jetzt allerdings wundert (oder vorher einfach nicht aufgefallen ist): Beim bremsen zieht es das Laufrad nach links, bei starkem Bremsen berührt der Reifen schon fast die Gabel... Das kann doch nicht normal sein, oder?


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Dezember 2012)

Bring es einfach nochmal hin, hier sind doch keine Hellseher 
Im Ernst, das kann verschieden Urachen haben, lockere Nabenlager, lockere Speichen usw. schau einfach bei deinem Dealer vorbei und gut ist.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Dezember 2012)

Hätte ja auch sein können dass das normal ist, keine Ahnung, nachher steh ich wieder dort und schäme mich in Grund und Boden...

Übrigens scheint es so als wäre tatsächlich der Schnellspanner nicht fest genug gewesen...

Das wäre mal wieder peinlich gewesen


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Dezember 2012)

Da braucht dir gar nicht´s peinlich zu sein, es gibt keine doofen Fragen nur...
Lass dir am besten von einem Freund dein Rad erklären und auf was du alles achten solltest (aber von jemanden der Ahnung hat)
Ansonsten kannst du bestimmt auch einem Mechaniker etwas nerven in dem Shop wo du es gekauft hast. Die 10min sollte jeder haben.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (14. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich bin KFZ-Mechaniker...

Der Schnellspanner war gerade mal lose genug dass beim bremsen das Rad leicht aussermittig gerutscht ist, bzw. die nabe, da braucht es ja nicht viel dass man nach 13 Zoll dann 10mm zur Seite kommt und fest genug dass es sich nach dem bremsen wieder zentriert hat...
Trotzdem ist mir immer noch mulmig wenn ich überlege was hätte passieren können...

Zusätzlich werde ich an den Auflageflächen der Gabel noch den Lack entfernen, denke der war da mit Schuld...

LG: Pedro

P.S.: Ne Magura MT2 schleiffrei mit ner 203mm Scheibe einzustellen grenzt schon an Masochismus aber ist mir trotzdem geglückt ^^


----------



## Piktogramm (14. Dezember 2012)

Lass den Lack auf der Gabel, die Dinger sind aus Magniesumleglegierungen und alles was an Korrosionsschutz drauf ist sind 1-2 Lagen Lack.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte auch nicht vor die komplette Gabel zu entlacken, aber an den Druckstellen der Schnellspanner geht der Lack eh ab und bildest somit ne rutschige Unterlage...

Noch ein zwei mal Rad rein und raus dann issser dort eh ab schätze ich...

Ich wollts nur n bisserl beschleunigen ;-)

Mir kommt es übrigens noch immer so vor als wäre der Sattel nicht exakt zur Scheibe ausgerichtet, auch wenn jetzt nix mehr schleift...

Suche also noch immer einen Händler mit so einer Postmountfräse.

LG: Pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedro_Pedali (14. Dezember 2012)

Ob die was taugt?

klick mich ich bin ein Link

Da steht auch für 20mm Steckachse, heist das dass sie auch bei normalen Schnellspannern funktioniert?


----------



## filzlaus (15. Dezember 2012)

hallo


 hab was für Dich     okyay-bicycles eppelborn   rathausstrasse 31
 06881- 9604566    oder E-Mail


----------



## Tshikey (15. Dezember 2012)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Ob die was taugt?
> 
> klick mich ich bin ein Link
> 
> Da steht auch für 20mm Steckachse, heist das dass sie auch bei normalen Schnellspannern funktioniert?




... schaut nach IS2000 aus, steht leider nichts dabei, Du suchst doch für Postmount?

wobei ich nicht glaube, dass Du damit dein Problem lösen kannst.....

Dein Bremssattel muss einfach richtig zur Bremsscheibe ausgerichtet sein - und damit vor allem die Bremsbeläge. 
Wenn der Sattel eine Zeit lang schepp eingestellt war, haben sich evtl. auch die Beläge schräg abgenutzt, wird nun der Sattel neu ausgerichtet, drücken die Beläge
erst mal nicht parallel auf die Scheibe. Das Spiel mit dem Ausrichten u. neu Einbremsen muss man dann entsprechend öfter wiederholen.

Als erstes würde ich aber mal den Bremssattel u. Adapter komplett abschrauben, reinigen u. neu ausrichten. Vielleicht wurde da schon etwas vermurkst....
Alle Flächen wo Teile aneinandergeschraubt sind, sollten hier plan, sauber u. lackfrei sein. Dazu brauchst Du erst mal keinen Fräser. Es ist auch eher selten, dass 
hier etwas nachzuarbeiten ist, ich persönlich kennen keinen einzigen Fall.


----------



## filzlaus (15. Dezember 2012)

kann auch manchmal an den unterlegscheiben  liegen

 mei tipp wäre den bremskolben nur leicht lösen kann man

erkennen  durch betätigen des bremshebels  wo er sich hinbewegt


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (15. Dezember 2012)

Hui, danke Filzlaus, werd dort mal anrufen.

Kontrollieren kann man das ja ruhig einmal.

Mein Bike hat jetzt knappe 30 Kilometer, ich habe soeben die Scheiben richtig eingebremst (bin einfach gefahren, nicht immer start-stopp wie empfohlen) denke da kann noch nicht so viel falsch eingeschliffen sein...

Wenn ich den Sattel ausrichte ohne festziehen der Schrauben, habe ich links und rechts von der Scheibe je ungefähr 1mm Spalt, sieht man ja wo das Licht durchkommt. Schraube ich den Sattel fest, ist der Spalt weg, dann wirds verdammt kniffelig die schleifrei einzustellen...

Hatte vorne eine 180er Scheibe samt Adapter und aktuell eine 203 mm Scheibe samt Adapter, ist jeweils das gleiche Spiel...

Wobei der Leerweg der gleiche bleibt, also muss doch der Sattel schief sein


----------



## Tshikey (15. Dezember 2012)

... ist nach dem Festziehen des Sattels der Spalt auf beiden Seiten weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedro_Pedali (15. Dezember 2012)

Fast vollständig, ja...


----------



## filzlaus (15. Dezember 2012)

hallo mit meiner avid juice 7 hatte ich auch viele probleme 

 weiss jetzt nicht welche scheibenbremse du montiert hast

 seit ich shimano fahre überhaupt keine probleme 

 da ich öfters meinen lrs wechsle  lockring-6loch  fällt sogar

 dass nachjustieren weg


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre ne Magura MT2, habe mir sogar von Avid diese 3D-Ringe geordert, aber die kann ich nicht montieren, dann steht der Sattel zu weit über die Scheibe...

Wobei ich Probeweise schauen könnte ob sich damit was tut...

Nur muss ich danach ja wieder alles ausjustieren, das dauert mindestens 30 qualvolle Minuten und hat zudem noch mit Glück zu tun...

Glück ist ja nun mal nicht reproduzierbar...

Shimano hat ja WaveLink, da stehen die Beläge weiter von der Scheibe weg, was allerdings auch nichts an einer nicht exakten Auflagefläche ändert...


----------



## filzlaus (15. Dezember 2012)

hallo

    normalerweise justiert sich der bremssattel ander bremsscheibe automatich

    ich geh folgendermassen vor  bremssattel leicht lösen dann den

    bremshebel kräftig richtung lenker ziehen  und festhalten  kannst

   du auch mit einem kabelbinder machen  hast beide hände frei

   jetzt die beiden schrauben  abwechselnd mit gefühl  ca 6-8 nm anziehen


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (15. Dezember 2012)

Genau, das macht er auch, er zentriert sich automatisch, Bilderbuchmässig und wenn es beim festziehen den Sattel so dreht dass die Beläge nicht mehr parallel stehen machste nix mehr...
Damit mein ich auch nicht die seitliche Ausrichtung, sondern von OBEN gesehen...

Mir ist die theoretische Vorgehensweise schon bekannt ;-)


----------



## filzlaus (15. Dezember 2012)

hallo  hast ne pn


----------



## filzlaus (15. Dezember 2012)

hallo hast ne pn


----------



## annajo (16. Dezember 2012)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> [gelöscht]
> Seit gestern hab ich allerdings die 180er Scheibe hinten und vorne eine 203 mm Scheibe.
> gelöscht



<OT>
Irgendwann sind die Bremsscheiben so gross, dass man die Reifen auf die Bremsscheibe aufziehen kann und wir können  dann wieder die gute alte V-Brake nutzen.
Und alle die hier beschriebenen Probleme und Sorgen sind wir los.
</OT>

Sorry, musste jetzt sein!

Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Dezember 2012)

Vor allem bei uns in der Gegend, bei den gigantischen Abfahrten 
Und dann noch keine 70kg auf die Waage bringen...
Wir sind halt ein beklopptes Volk das jeden Hipe mitmacht...


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich über Winter weiter so schnell fetter werde ,brauch ich im Frühjahr  vorne mindestens eine von den neuen 330er Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedro_Pedali (16. Dezember 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, die 3 Poster vor mir haben gerade Platz 1, 2 und 3 der unnötigsten Antworten in diesem Thread belegt, weiter so Jungs, Daumen hoch, wenn wir nix produktives beitragen können, dann spamen wir eben 

Mein Bremsattel ist also schief wegen der 203er Scheibe? Geile These 

Ich hab noch keine 70 Kilo (wäre wirklich ne feine Sache) wo steht das denn? 

Was IHR bei EUCH für Abfahrten habt ist mir sowas von lulu das glaubste nicht 

Gäbe es 320er Scheiben würde ich mir auch diese montieren, beidseitig, ob ichs brauch oder nicht...

Ich habe die Scheibe nur erwähnt weil *Trommelwirbel* ich somit auch einen anderen Adapter gebraucht habe, diese sind also als Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen...

Und kommt mir jetzt keiner mit nötig und unnötig, wo ihr doch all zu gern darüber diskutiert was zu schwer ist und was nicht 

Achja: Trotz mehrmaligen lesens eurer bestplatzierten Antworten konnte ich die *Händler mit Postmountfräse* nicht herrauslesen


----------



## Area-x-23 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hey hey hey,

ich denke was die Jungs vor mir sagen wollten ist, dass größere Scheiben eben zu mehr Schwingungen führen. 
Ob du nun ne 203 er Scheibe brauchst oder nicht, sein einmal dahin gestellt. Fest steht auf jeden Fall, wenn du die Bremse über mehrere Touren eingefahren hast ( nicht 30 Km eingerollt) wird sie auch nicht mehr schleifen.

Nehm dir nen Inbusschlüssel mit und justiere während der Touren nach, fertig.Da braucht es keine Fräse oder sonstwas. 

Im Extremfall musst du evtl. einseitig eine Scheibe beilgen oder an den Bremsbelägen die Kanten brachen.( Wie bei Autos älteren Modelles an den hinteren Bremsen).

Gruß


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte auch mal lustig sein 

Ihr versteht einfach nicht was das Problem ist 

Es quietscht nix (also keine Vibrationen)...

Unterlegscheiben bei Postmount 

Sie ist JETZT auch schleiffrei...

der Sattel ist "verdreht" wenn ich ihn festziehe... Von OBEN gesehen schief... Dafür gibt es keine Einstellmöglichkeit, weil das normalerweise ausgeschlossen ist da die Auflageflächen plan sein sollten...


----------



## manurie (16. Dezember 2012)

hast du an der Mt2 keine konischen Scheiben zwischen PM und Adapter, so wie es zb. bei Avid ist, die erlauben doch eine präzise Ausrichtung des Sattels.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (16. Dezember 2012)

Nein, sind bei der MT2 nicht vorgesehen.

Ich hatte mir welche bestellt, aber wenn ich die unterlege dann stimmt der Abstand zur Scheibe nicht und ich treffe den Reibring nur versetzt...

Habe eben etwas versucht: Habe zuerst die Kolben zurückgedrückt und dann nach Augenmass eingestellt, ohne Bremse zu betätigen.
Entweder war es ein sechser im Lotto, oder diese Methode funktioniert, denn sie war beim ersten mal schleiffrei 

Ging hinten übrigens genau so...

*Edit:* Sind die Avid-Adapter dementsprechend angepasst? Sonst würde das bei Avid ja auch nicht funktionieren... Oder aber die Bremssättel selbst sind angepasst, wäre natürlich am einfachsten...

Mit diesen Ringen kommt der Sattel jedenfalls 5mm weiter weg, das geht leider nicht...


----------



## filzlaus (17. Dezember 2012)

hallo  besorg dir 2 neue schrauben die den bremssattel  halten

  hab heute morgen meinen dealer  kontaktiert kennt dieses phänomen


  lg filzlaus


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (17. Dezember 2012)

Die Schrauben sind gerade...

Ich könnte Probehalber mal die von Avid montieren, ohne diese 3D-Ringe, oder die die bei den neuen Adaptern dabei waren, werd ich aber nicht tun, never touch a running System und momentan funzt das ja.

Ich bau erst wieder die Sättel ab wenn ich umsteige auf XT.

Trotzdem danke für die Tipps


----------

